# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  may chan amada hfb

## Le Hoang

chào các anh em trên diễn đàn

hiện tại mình có con máy chấn hfb sài bộ điều khiển như hình, máy bị hết pin nuôi mainboard, mình đã rút pin ra và thay sau khi thay vao máy báo lỗi A01, mình đã cố gắng làm mọi cách mà không được, trong tài liệu hướng dẫn( bằng tiếng nhật có chỉ các bước, và bước cuối cùng là nhập lại các thông số, nhưng thông số nào ở đâu thì mình bó tay. hi vọng có anh em nào biết xử lý thì alo cho mình 0903254357 trao đổi nhé.


cám ơn nhiều!

----------


## Hoàng Lê

Chào các bác, sau khi khám nghiệm mọi nơi ko ai chữa được căn bệnh A01, mình đã tìm hiểu luôn datasheet của con ram, kích thẳng vào nó thế là tim nó đập trở lại, giờ máy đã hoạt động. chỉ duy có cái là ko có tốc độ rơi nhanh. nãn quá, có bác nào chuyên em này ko liên hệ anh em chia sẽ 0903254357

----------

CKD

----------

